# $600 milk bottle?



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Whats the record price for a milk bottle. this one on ebay got almost $600. Whats the record? Ruby Reds get a few thousand don't they? LEON. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111458565951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_139wt_1204


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Still cheaper then the Apache beer can that gets over $10,000. +  LEON.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 21, 2014)

That's about as high as a clear milk can get.  The green quarts can go in the mid hundreds, the original Thatcher Milk Protector I have seen sell for $250-600 depending on the variant.  And yes, the Bordens ruby red goes for $1,800 and up.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw a TREQ NH milk go for nearly $1000 a few years ago.


----------



## hannahevan (Sep 22, 2014)

*$600 milk bottle*

About 2 years ago a York County Pa milk went for $1500.00 on Ebay, i can't remember which it was but I was surprised!


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: $600 milk bottle*

Heck Leon I have 2 0r 3 of those Apaches laying around here somewhere.  Just kidding of course.  Can you explain to me the difference between a conetop and a crowntainer?Lisa


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: $600 milk bottle*

WOW. That milk is crazy money for a plain jane.  The native and the state spelled out make it a rare one I suppose.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: $600 milk bottle*



			
				LisaTammy said:
			
		

> Heck Leon I have 2 0r 3 of those Apaches laying around here somewhere.  Just kidding of course.  Can you explain to me the difference between a conetop and a crowntainer?Lisa



 The Crowntainers are these shorter cone tops in the bottom row. Drawn TFS (tin free steel) coated with a aluminum silver paint. 2 piece with no seam & bottom added. Hope this helps, LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: $600 milk bottle*

I'm seeing some odd things going on and I'd want more than 10 days to research on my own before I put out that much.That's just my thinking.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: $600 milk bottle*

Thanks LEON.


----------



## upmilks (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: $600 milk bottle*

A few years ago, a Stevensville Mi milk bottle went for !700.00 on ebay.


----------

